# New Shiny ECM



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Well after a long period of deliberation, I finally upgraded my set-up. So it's out with the old:









and in with the new:









It's early days but so far so good - very happy with my choice.

I hope to post a bit of a review shortly.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks great - congratulations - hours of fun ahead


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice setup


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Good choice of machine and set up, I'm pleased with our ECM machine and the joy stick valves.

Jon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations! It looks great!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice mate


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

looking good...


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice, and v shiny! Hope you have stainless polish


----------



## Big Pete (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks great enjoy


----------



## ncrc51 (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful setup. Those two look lovely (and happy) together.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice buddy, sure you will love it. Be interested to here your opinion on the grinder


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Very nice buddy, sure you will love it. Be interested to here your opinion on the grinder


Second that on the grinder. Will you compare to the eureka on the new machine?

Good choice btw.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

So far I am happy with the S-Automatik 64 but it is still running in (seasoning).

In terms of usability, it is much better than the Mignon - faster, quieter and very little clumping. I don't get the Mignon mess either. I really don't get any stray grinds. My Mignon wasn't too bad but could occasionally go electrostatic throwing grinds around like jumping beans. The timed dose is a bit variable still - hope this will settle down after a few kilos.

A couple of slight negatives - the minimum timed dose is 2s and it is tricky to get the manual dose without triggering the 2s timed dose. This makes topping up a bit hit and miss e.g. when you need an extra g you can get 2s worth (about 3g). If the timer settles down, the need for topping up should go away. Also, it jolts (not much) to one side when it starts due to the torque and the soft rubber feet allowing it to twist a bit.

I don't think I'll be cleaning this grinder after every kilo like i did with the Mignon because it will mean unscrewing the top burr and then re-adjusting. I need to get some advice on cleaning frequency - ECM recommend using grinder cleaning granules but I don't fancy this to be honest. The top burr is o ring sealed so the threads should stay clean.

I haven't measured retention (or what's in the chute from the last grind) and don't intend to either. I'm tending not to purge now anyway.

In terms of "in the cup" well I'm still on flat whites going through some beans I had when I got the machine (Rave IJ) and some free beans I was given with the machine. I'll soon start a 6 month subscription with Tynemouth Coffee Co which was included in the deal - then I'll try some espresso experiments with different beans.

I'm waiting on a naked PF to test my distribution - with the Mignon I did some stirring to break the clumps and then nutation with a Torr trap convex before tamping. This gave me very clean pours (on a Classic). Currently I'm using a double spout, no stirring and no nutation - just tamping with a MBK flat. I doubt these are clean pours but will find out with the naked. I was hoping I could just grind, shake and tamp but not sure yet if this will be the case.

Anyway, it's a powerful 64mm grinder which seems well built. It is also nice looking, has a good size hopper, yet fits under my wall units (slightly taller than the Technika).

I'll report back in while when the grinder has settled down and my preparation is sorted.


----------



## blackrg (Apr 7, 2018)

thanks for the comparison of e64 v Mignon, really helpful


----------



## Mickyj (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely.


----------

